# How much should I bid for??



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a picture of a place I would like to put a bid in for. I marked out everything that needs to be plowed. In the parking lot, the parking spaces don't need to be plowed out, just a path down the middle so people can drive through. In the round about, the parking spaces do need to be plowed. Everything is asphalt except for the road the goes around the front. For that road, they just need a path big enough for a vehicle incase they need to get inside the building during the winter.

All I need to do is plow and only sand when it gets icey (probably only a few times a winter). I figured I would charge per storm, what do you think is a reasonable price to charge??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What you plowing with?


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

About a Buck three eighty.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

As of right now, I will be plowing with a 1996 Dodge 1500 with a 7.5' Fisher Plow. Also, this place is only 2 miles from my house.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Asking for a lot of that truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

High enough to make a profit, low enough to get the job. 

I'm surprised that's out for bid. Or did I hear it's privately owned now?


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, it is privately operated. The state still owns it, but a seperate organization runs it.


----------

